# Kniffel Spiel



## 19Manu85 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss vom Studium aus ein Kniffel Spiel in VBA programmieren, bekomme da auch einige Punkte für die Klausur gutgeschrieben. Leider hab ich sehr wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von VBA und bin jetzt ziemlich Ratlos und aufgeschmissen wie ich das schaffen soll.
Hab schon einige Bücher gewältzt und auch hier im Forum gesucht, aber nichts gefunden oder nichts verstanden :-/
Desweg meine Frage ob sich jemand, der sich damit auskennt, mir unter die Arme greifen kann.
Wäre darüber sehr dankbar!

Natürlich erwarte ich nicht ein fertigen Code zu erhalten, bringt insofern auch nichts, da ich meine Arbeit vortragen muss.
Daher sollte ich ein wenig berichten können wie der Code aufgebaut ist und so weiter.
Vll könnte man hier im Forum ein Tutorial erstellen, dann haben vll auch andere einen Nutzen davon.

Gruß Manu


----------



## tombe (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Manu,

wenn ihr etwas in VBA programmieren müsst, dann müsst ihr das ja im Studium zumindest im Ansatz auch behandelt haben so das zumindest ein Grundwissen vorhanden sein muss.
Zeig doch mal was du schon hinbekommen hast dann kann man dir da auch helfen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Yaslaw (14. Juni 2010)

Ahoi

item: Hast du mal die Regeln für das Spiel? Kniffel-Spiel... wahrscheinlich kenn ichs unter einem anderen Namen.

item: VBA... VBA von Excel, von MS Access, von Word? Und welche Version davon? 2003, 2007 etc.

item: wie stellst du dir die User-Interaktion vor?

item: Wir helfen hier meistens. Aber einen Ansatz zum helfen sollte da sein. Auf grüner Wiese macht es keinen Spass zu helfen

item: wenn du wirklich Hilfe willst, dann wird es hier einen längeren Dialog geben. Eine Anmeldung deinerseits währe da schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## tombe (14. Juni 2010)

@yaslaw: Das kennst du sicher:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kniffel


----------



## Yaslaw (14. Juni 2010)

Oh, bei uns heisst das Yahtzee. Nix mit Kniffel *g*


----------



## DrSoong (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir mal sowas in Word-VBA gemacht, bei Interesse kannst du das zum analysieren runter laden. Datei befindet sich in diesem Post.


Der Doc!


----------



## 19Manu85 (14. Juni 2010)

> item: Hast du mal die Regeln für das Spiel? Kniffel-Spiel... wahrscheinlich kenn ichs unter einem anderen Namen.


genau, das Spiel heißt auch Yahtzee.

Jeder Spieler hat einen kleinen Zettel, auf dem er seine Ergebnisse eintragen muss. Gewinner ist, wer am Ende die höchste Summe auf seinem Zettel erzielen kann.

Gespielt wird mit fünf Würfeln. Es wird reihum gewürfelt. In jeder Runde darf man bis zu drei Mal hintereinander würfeln. Dabei darf man „passende“ Würfel zur Seite legen und mit den verbleibenden weiter würfeln. Spätestens nach dem dritten Wurf muss man sich für ein freies Feld auf dem Spielzettel entscheiden, welches nun mit dem Ergebnis dieses Wurfes bewertet wird.

Auf dem Zettel befinden sich verschiedene "Aufgaben" z.B. so viel wie möglich 1er Würfeln, Straßen würfeln, FullHouse Würfeln, etc.
(Quelle: Wikipedia)



> item: VBA... VBA von Excel, von MS Access, von Word? Und welche Version davon? 2003, 2007 etc.


VBA von Excel



> item: wie stellst du dir die User-Interaktion vor?


man spielt auf jedenfall alleine, sprich man brauch kein KI für einen Computergegner oder "Mehrspielermodus"
Im Anhang hab ich mal meine Excel-Spieloberfläche hochgeladen, Codes und Befehle sind noch nicht dahinter.
Von der Aufmachung her reicht das so.



> item: wenn du wirklich Hilfe willst, dann wird es hier einen längeren Dialog geben. Eine Anmeldung deinerseits währe da schon nicht schlecht.


angemeldet 


Edit1: @DrSoong: genau so sollte das ablaufen, müsste eben nur in Excel laufen...


----------



## DrSoong (14. Juni 2010)

Dazu hast du ja mein Beispiel, die allgemeinen Teile (die Ausgabe ist bei mir ja in Form eines eigenen Formulars) ändern sich ja nicht. Mit meinem Beispiel und etwas Eigeninitiative kannst du das ganze einfach auf Excel umstricken.


Der Doc!


----------



## 19Manu85 (14. Juni 2010)

Ok ich weiß leider nur nicht wie ich an die Befehle, Codes, etc. heran komme.
Wenn ich den Visual Basic Editor in Word öffne und dein Formular anschaue hab ich da nur die Schaltfläche vor mir.


----------



## tombe (14. Juni 2010)

Button (oder was auch immer) mit der rechten Maustasten anklicken und dann auf "Code anzeigen". Dann siehst du alles was du brauchst.


----------

